# Happy Deepawali Friends.



## toofan (Oct 15, 2009)

I Wish All of my Photographer Friends, Urban Terror Friends and Other tech guys And yes Our Team Digit A very very HAPPY* DEEPAWALI.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy Diwali


----------



## Aspire (Oct 15, 2009)

Same 2 You


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 15, 2009)

I Wish All of my Urban Terror Friends(Hustler,Aspire,Toofan,ico,gangsta,LFC_fan,noobjoe, Apple Juice<< etc.) and other tech guys A very very HAPPY DEEPAWALI.....Rocket aur BOMB phodna diwali mein! fulgari are for kids  par yeah safety se...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wishing all digitiians a Happy Diwali & Prosperous New Year!
Wishing everybody a happy Game, Snap, Tweak, Setup, Troubleshoot & Fix.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy Diwali. Please try not to pollute the environment while you celebrate.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 15, 2009)

Wishing you all a happy and eco-friendly Diwali !


----------



## Aspire (Oct 15, 2009)

@Krazzy
You shouldn't burst Crackers........... They pollute the environment.


Have a safe and eco-friendly Diwali.


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes I am too Not if favor of Fireworks. why not you all try to lit 1111 diyas on this diwali saying total no to fireworks. As I am doing this from past 3 years.

But if you can't enjoy this way then please do crack some crackers.


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

*img93.imageshack.us/img93/6172/deepawali.jpg

*HAPPY DEEPAWALI !*




This is how I adjusted some of my Diyas on Deepawali night. Power corporation do cut the electricity on Deepawali for 1 or 2 hours but My house was full of lights because of diyas.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 16, 2009)

^ very nice.......


----------



## din (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy Deepawali to all TDF members


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> Yes I am too Not if favor of Fireworks. why not you all try to lit 1111 diyas on this diwali saying total no to fireworks. As I am doing this from past 3 years.
> 
> But if you can't enjoy this way then please do crack some crackers.


Great job you are doing there. I try to tell as many people not to burst firecrackers and some of my friends have stopped since. We all can contribute to this in some way or the other.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 16, 2009)

H A P P Y -- D I W A L I


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 16, 2009)

*Wishing all digitians a Happy Diwali & Prosperous New Year*


----------



## Rahim (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy Diwalu guys  and do fire some crackers online!!!!


----------



## soumya (Oct 16, 2009)

*Wish you a very Happy Diwali!!!*

*www.anthroblogs.org/nomadicthoughts/archives/DiwaliSwastika.jpg

l”l________
–/ l__l Delivery
| | ________
L(o)__l___(o)__|
This van is loaded with
LOVE n CARE,
Wishing U and your family
A HAPPY DIWALI​


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Wish you a very Happy Diwali!!!*

[*s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk311/impimg/yearly/diwali/070a.gif

HAPPY DIWALI
​


----------



## anarchist (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Wish you a very Happy Diwali!!!*

Happy diwali to all


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Wish you a very Happy Diwali!!!*

Already one thread running. Mods please merge.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Diwali to all.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

sabko Shubh diwali.

Be safe and play safe, you cracker busters!!!


----------



## jatt (Oct 17, 2009)

HAPPY DIWALI TO ALL


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Diwali to all TDF friends.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Diwali to all DIGITIANS 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
TIP:- Don't waste money on crackers, instead buy an ORIGINAL GAME or MOVIE or something else that you like.


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2009)

Very Nice TIP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Diwali


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Diwali!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Diwali everyone.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

^Nope mate, diwali without crackers would be peaceful. I don't want to preach or anything, but you would understand this if you had neighbours or family members of old age around you. They don't seem to take too kindly to the noise and air pollution.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2009)

this post was posted before tecalo's post by mistake i deleted it.



jojothedragon said:


> Happy Diwali to all DIGITIANS
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> TIP:- Don't waste money on crackers, instead buy an ORIGINAL GAME or MOVIE or something else that you like.



very good suggestion.


btw guys diwali without crackers will look a bit dull.so my suggestion do burst crackers but in limit(both in sound and quantity).


hilarious happy diwali *www.santabanta.com/g/greetings.asp?id=1564 


@techalo dude i do understand thats why i said both in SOUND and quantity.sound is the main factor.and i hate those bombs.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

^dude you are right. A dull house in the middle of a thousand houses well lit and noisy with with crackers does look odd. But it does sets an example.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah you are right but you didnt get my point.what i meant was imagine diwali where there is no fire cracker bursting. everything is silent then it will feel a bit odd.

i myself left bursting crackers two years ago.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Hehe... I hate the bombs and the noisy rockets and most irritating are the One thousand Laars, where the thing bursts 1000 times! WTH is the point of celebrating the arrival of a mythological God so loudly. I'm sure that if the Lord arrived victorious today, he would return in disgust by seeing the amount of pollution. 

Originally the festival started merely with lamps and no crackers. The Diwali will not be a bit odd without crackers, but it will be less superficial. People will have joy in their hearts and will express it in a much more eco-friendly way.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes dude lighting the house with lots of dias and making designs with them really looks cool and unique than bursting crackers.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> yeah you are right but you didnt get my point.what i meant was imagine diwali where there is no fire cracker bursting. everything is silent then it will feel a bit odd.
> 
> i myself left bursting crackers two years ago.



i see and sorry..lol.  But imagine diwali with every house lighted with delightful dias, where everyone happy and talking, greeting others, exchanging sweets rather than enjoying by themselves with crackers.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

And who can forget Rangoli? It requires some serious patience and creativity.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Hehe... I hate the bombs and the noisy rockets and most irritating are the One thousand Laars, where the thing bursts 1000 times! WTH is the point of celebrating the arrival of a mythological God so loudly. I'm sure that if the Lord arrived victorious today, he would return in disgust by seeing the amount of pollution.
> 
> Originally the festival started merely with lamps and no crackers. The Diwali will not be a bit odd without crackers, but it will be less superficial. People will have joy in their hearts and will express it in a much more eco-friendly way.





jojothedragon said:


> Yes dude lighting the house with lots of dias and making designs with them really looks cool and unique than bursting crackers.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



you are correct.but how can we make people understand this.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

Now you're talking


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol @ that *quan chi*. "Boond boond se saagar banta hai". Please don't resign yourself to defeat. You avoid crackers, that is a step taken by an aware citizen. Maybe you can convince one more person to avoid it. May be that one can convince another and so on. That's how all major changes in the world have happened. Each one can contribute a drop and sooner or later we will have an ocean, won't we?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

> you are correct.but how can we make people understand this.


To make'em understand,hmmmmm ,haven't thought of that part yet,hmmmmmm ,law enforcement(jus joking ), this they got to understand themselves or else they will understand after they are forced to use gas masks and breathe with refined oxygen tanks when pollution will superexceed...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Lol @ that quan chi. "Boond boond se saagar banta hai". Please don't resign yourself to defeat. You avoid crackers, that is a step taken by an aware citizen. Maybe you can convince one more person to avoid it. May be that one can convince another and so on. That's how all major changes in the world have happened. Each one can contribute a drop and sooner or later we will have an ocean, won't we?


I totally agree with you. A well thought and wise reply..


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Can I take it that you agree I have put some hope in you and that you will spread the word? If yes, then I'm glad to be of some help somewhere in this world.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

^yes--yes--yes--yes---yes. I'm already on it myself.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy diwali guys...

Njoy to the fullest.


----------

